# Henschel Hs 129 In action



## Grampa (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's a Propagandafilm about the Henschel Hs 129.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqTleVTB-_g_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2013)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

